# Updated cydia (os 3.1); now stuck on apple logo



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

I am decent with computers but more of a novice w/the iphone so bear with me.

I have an Iphone 3g--a friend sold it to me after he got a newer one (about 2 yrs ago). He jailbroke it for me and unlocked it (I believe that's the right term) so I could use it with TMobile.

It still has the old OS (3.1) b/c I heard updating it would slow down the phone and it's slow enough now. It would also require re-jailbreaking it I believe.

I saw on my phone that Cydia had a number of updates. I tried updating it before but during the update process I'd get error messages. I tried updating Cydia again last night and it went through everything ok (not sure what changed that allowed this but, ok). There were I think 14 updates.
After it rebooted, it's now stuck on the Apple logo. It was there all night (10 hrs). I restarted it twice, same result. I plugged it in to my pc, ITunes isn't recognizing that it's there. It's also apparently restarting itself ever so often--I'll see it flash blank, then back to the logo again.
So do I have to restore it?

Again I was not the one who jailbroke it so I'm hesitant on doing this myself (tho you all say its pretty easy). I did a search and read through about the first 3 pages but didn't find my exact problem.

Thanks much.

Oh....
Update, sort of:
I tried re-booting it twice in a row (as I saw on another forum) and it went into Recovery mode. I don't think that's what I want, correct? (I want DFU yes?) so I just turned it off. While in Recov. mode, it was recognized by iTunes but not right away--I had to "identify" it first.
Anyone? I need my phone to work for work.


----------

